# DSDT erorrs

## lum-X

Sorry for using Windows in Gentoo forum but I just formatted the PC and i need to instal GRUB but school is killing me now. I was looking at DSDT table and i saw those errors. 

I was wondering if i can somehow fix them and modify the GPU fan speed so i started looking at DSDT.

The problem with fan speed is that it wont't  start spinning when the temps goes at 80 it will start cooling it and it will stop when the GPU reaches 40. This is then its idle but when i play it starts even at 50 to cool the GPU. The temps are so far good only with fur-mark i managed to push the GPU beyond 85. gaming its below 80, about 75-70.

I tried to compile DSDT with iASL and i got all those errors without finding the fan speed controls but i was wondering if there are errors  :Razz: 

Microsoft ASL is not giving errors but i read that it is more tolerant to errors but Intel has the best on and the hardest one to work with because of being strict. Fixable errors just more knowledge  :Razz: 

It was compiled with iASL 20111123 and the ASL is ~10000 lines

```

c:\ACPI>iasl.exe -tc dsdt.dsl

Intel ACPI Component Architecture

ASL Optimizing Compiler version 20111123-32 [Nov 23 2011]

Copyright (c) 2000 - 2011 Intel Corporation

dsdt.dsl 1676: 0x00000000, // Length

Error 4043 - ^ Invalid combination of Length an

d Min/Max fixed flags

dsdt.dsl 4426: Method (HKDS, 1, NotSerialized)

Warning 1113 - ^ Not all control paths return a

value (HKDS)

dsdt.dsl 4469: Name (_T_0, 0x00)

Remark 5011 - Use of compiler reserved name ^ (_T_0)

dsdt.dsl 5348: Name (_HID, "*pnp0c14")

Error 4061 - Invalid leading asterisk ^ (*pnp0c14)

dsdt.dsl 5407: Method (_WED, 1, NotSerialized)

Warning 1113 - ^ Not all control paths retu

rn a value (_WED)

dsdt.dsl 5407: Method (_WED, 1, NotSerialized)

Warning 1105 - ^ Reserved method must retur

n a value (Integer/String/Buffer required for _WED)

dsdt.dsl 5791: Method (WMC9, 3, NotSerialized)

Warning 1113 - ^ Not all control paths retu

rn a value (WMC9)

dsdt.dsl 6054: Method (WRCB, 2, NotSerialized)

Warning 1113 - ^ Not all control paths retu

rn a value (WRCB)

dsdt.dsl 6243: Method (WMCD, 3, NotSerialized)

Warning 1113 - ^ Not all control paths retu

rn a value (WMCD)

dsdt.dsl 6849: Method (WMCF, 3, NotSerialized)

Warning 1113 - ^ Not all control paths retu

rn a value (WMCF)

dsdt.dsl 6979: Name (_T_0, 0x00)

Remark 5011 - Use of compiler reserved name ^ (_T_0)

dsdt.dsl 7037: Name (_T_1, 0x00)

Remark 5011 - Use of compiler reserved name ^ (_T_1)

dsdt.dsl 7053: Name (_T_2, 0x00)

Remark 5011 - Use of compiler reserved name ^ (_T_2)

dsdt.dsl 7111: Name (_T_3, 0x0

0)

Remark 5011 - Use of compiler reserved name ^ (_T

_3)

dsdt.dsl 7155: Name (_T_4,

0x00)

Remark 5011 - Use of compiler reserved name ^

(_T_4)

dsdt.dsl 7197: Name (_T_5,

0x00)

Remark 5011 - Use of compiler reserved name ^

(_T_5)

dsdt.dsl 7277: Method (WB15, 6, NotSerialized)

Warning 1113 - ^ Not all control paths retu

rn a value (WB15)

dsdt.dsl 8412: Name (_PLD, Buffer (0x10)

Error 4104 - Invalid object type for reserved name ^ (found BUFFER, requir

es Package)

dsdt.dsl 8436: Name (_PLD, Buffer (0x10)

Error 4104 - Invalid object type for reserved name ^ (found BUFFER, requir

es Package)

dsdt.dsl 8460: Name (_PLD, Buffer (0x10)

Error 4104 - Invalid object type for reserved name ^ (found BUFFER, requir

es Package)

dsdt.dsl 8484: Name (_PLD, Buffer (0x10)

Error 4104 - Invalid object type for reserved name ^ (found BUFFER, requir

es Package)

dsdt.dsl 8508: Name (_PLD, Buffer (0x10)

Error 4104 - Invalid object type for reserved name ^ (found BUFFER, requir

es Package)

dsdt.dsl 8532: Name (_PLD, Buffer (0x10)

Error 4104 - Invalid object type for reserved name ^ (found BUFFER, requir

es Package)

dsdt.dsl 8549: Name (_PLD, Buffer (0x10)

Error 4104 - Invalid object type for reserved name ^ (found BUFFER, requir

es Package)

dsdt.dsl 8566: Name (_PLD, Buffer (0x10)

Error 4104 - Invalid object type for reserved name ^ (found BUFFER, requir

es Package)

ASL Input: dsdt.dsl - 9984 lines, 345265 bytes, 4192 keywords

Hex Dump: dsdt.hex - 348185 bytes

Compilation complete. 10 Errors, 8 Warnings, 7 Remarks, 1184 Optimizations

c:\ACPI> 
```

----------

## Plumbo

I'm not so sure that your problems is related to the DSDT, but most of the errors is probably fixable.   Try searching for each specific error at a time, and see what others have come up with to fix them.

----------

